# Summit and Big Bear



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Got a couple of questions for all you die hard boarders who have been to Big Bear . We just booked a vacation there for this winter , and cannot seem to find out when the mountain "officially" opens . I have heard late November , but just wanted to see if anyone knew for sure ??

Also my other question is ( with us being new to the sport ) what can we expect from Big Bear and Summit ?? They good mounatins for beginners ? The nightlife there any fun ?? Snow in December probable ? I love this website cause everyone on here is so nice and informatable . I appreciate any info guys !! Thanks


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Shayne.
Last winter was probably the longest winter season Big Bear has been open due to El Niño, and actually started operating some lifts late October. Hopefully this winter will bring a good amount of snow too. When did you book your vacation?

Bear Mtn. is much more of a park oriented resort, however it also has one of the biggest beginner areas in the state.

Summit is a good all around mountain, with park features, just not as much as Bear. Summit has a good amount of Beginner-Intermediate runs throughout that I think you'd be satisfied with, as I started here when I was learning too.

Big Bear has a nice little downtown, not as bustling as other resort towns, but defintely has a drinking hole or two to get your drink on.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks thugit . We are scheduled to go December 11th to 14th . We were hoping to go a week or so later , but unfortunately the place we always rent is booked up already for those later dates . My only fear is that the mountain wont be open when we go . Granted this is suppose to be a family christmas type vacation , but certainly I am hoping to do a little boarding when I get there . I just got a new board and am really looking forward to trying it out . Im from AZ where a mountain opening in December is a rarity . So I am hoping Big Bear is earlier than that .


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm going to be very disappointed if Big Bear isn't opened by mid December.

Don't forget if it's cold enough, they will just make snow, although we all prefer the real thing. 

Pray for a long winter.


----------



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Gotcha !!!!!! I will be praying right there next to ya .


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Bear usually opens a little earlier than summit, but as Thugit said they opened in late october last year(it was all manmade snow), so hopefully we can see something similar this year. I can pretty much asure you that bear and summit will be fully open by mid december. If not i will be asking for a refund for my season pass haha, last year i think they were fully open sometime in november, can't remember, but you will definately have a great time there =)


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

twin89 said:


> Bear usually opens a little earlier than summit, but as Thugit said they opened in late october last year(it was all manmade snow), so hopefully we can see something similar this year. *I can pretty much asure you that bear and summit will be fully open by mid december. If not i will be asking for a refund for my season pass* haha, last year i think they were fully open sometime in november, can't remember, but you will definately have a great time there =)


Pretty much exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Expect opening to be sometime November. I've actually never been to summit having went to bear at least 10x a season, but bear's great for all levels. For a beginner, the slope is generally easy, and there's more than enough jumps and jibs to progress.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Had a season pass last year and season was sweeet, but Sounds like there is talk about la Nina coming in this winter. Any thoughts if it'll be a good idea to buy a season pass this year?


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Bostonshayne76 said:


> Got a couple of questions for all you die hard boarders who have been to Big Bear . We just booked a vacation there for this winter , and cannot seem to find out when the mountain "officially" opens . I have heard late November , but just wanted to see if anyone knew for sure ??
> 
> Also my other question is ( with us being new to the sport ) what can we expect from Big Bear and Summit ?? They good mounatins for beginners ? The nightlife there any fun ?? Snow in December probable ? I love this website cause everyone on here is so nice and informatable . I appreciate any info guys !! Thanks


bear mountain pretty much never announces when they are going to be 'fully open' for the season, although they are pretty competitive with mountain high when it comes to being the first resort to open in So Cal. last year they opened halloween weekend and closed late april ( i think it was the 24th?)
which made for one of the longest seasons ever at bear. i would be very, very surprised if bear wasnt open top to bottom by the end of the first week in december. 

bear mountain is a little more geared toward park riding ( and snowboarding) but they have some great learning areas. snow summit is a little more up your alley if you want a beginner friendly mountain


----------

